# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Yazıt okuma örneği

## AYKANUS

Hepinize selam

Okuduğumu düşündüğüm iskandinav yazıtından bir parça 

Eklenti 186

----------

